# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  iPhone 4 Verizon có thể dùng được GSM

## thutrang

*Chipset radio mà mẫu iPhone 4 của nhà mạng CDMA Verizon sử dụng là Qualcomm MDM6600, hỗ trợ cả mạng CDMA lẫn GSM/WCDMA.* 
 Sau khi tháo tung các linh kiện của iPhone 4 phiên bản CDMA vừa được nhà mạng Verizon (Mỹ) phát hành, iFixit đã nhận thấy rằng ở phiên bản này Apple đã sử dụng loại chipset radio MDM6600 của Qualcomm. Đây là loại chip cho phép hoạt động ở cả trên mạng CDMA lẫn GSM/WCDMA, giống như linh kiện được sử dụng ở trên mẫu di động Verizion Droid Pro. 
 Hiện tại, mẫu iPhone 4 mà Verizon phân phối vẫn chỉ sử dụng được trên các hệ thống mạng CDMA. Cả Apple lẫn nhà mạng của Mỹ đều chưa hề tiết lộ thông tin về việc sản phẩm này có thể tương thích hay sẽ hỗ trợ với hệ thống mạng GSM trong tương lai. 
 Ngoài việc sử dụng chipset radio hỗ trợ mạng CDMA và có những thay đổi về thiết kế khung viền, iFixit cho biết phiên bản iPhone 4 của Verizon còn có một số khác biệt ở phần cứng bên trong, như cụm RF với ăng-ten, phần EMI, cụm kết nối hay bảng mạch. Bộ mô-tơ rung trên phiên bản này cũng đã được điều chỉnh lại so với bản gốc và đặt vào phần khung viền kim loại. 




> http://viettelonline.com/tin-cong-nghe/iphone-4-verizon-co-the-dung-duoc-gsm.html

----------

